
New Year’s Resolutions for Introverts (2017) - hckrnwsbt
https://www.quietrev.com/12-new-years-resolutions-for-introverts/
======
masonic
Original submit, 200+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303540](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13303540)

